# Is it ok for calves to eat pine needles?



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just opened the gate to let our calves have access to the rest of our pasture. For the last few months, they have been in an acre pasture, now they have access to 4 more acres. Today is the first day they have been in the new area. I just looked outside and one of the calves is standing under a pine tree eating the pine needles off of the low hanging branches. Looking online, the only thing I can find is that pine needles can make pregnant cows have abortions. My calves are only 4 months old so dont have to worry about that part. So is it ok for them to eat the pine needles? Thanks.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Should not be a problem. I know that some tree growers graze cattle under their stands of pines to remove competition of undergrowth.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Won't hurt'em at all.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Great. Thanks to both of you. Cant say Ive ever seen a cow eat off a pine tree before so just wanted to find out for sure.


----------

